# Seven deadly strikes with Austin Stevens!



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone seen this, as much as an informative and darn exciting program i think he is a bit of a plum at sometimes, at some points within the program he is prodding and antogonising snakes just to get a shot of them striking at him, while some are docile and try and get away or let him handle them, he goes too far with both a Peringuey's adder and a snouted cobra and get's bitten for his stupidity, with the latter nearly losing his life, i have nothing against the man and admire what he is doing but i think there is a line and he has kind of crossed it. Anyway for anyone interested the snakes are:

Peringuey's adder
Rinkhals
Puff adder
Boomslang
Snouted cobra
Gaboon viper
Black mamba


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> Anyone seen this, as much as an informative and darn exciting program i think he is a bit of a plum at sometimes, at some points within the program he is prodding and antogonising snakes just to get a shot of them striking at him, while some are docile and try and get away or let him handle them, he goes too far with both a Peringuey's adder and a snouted cobra and get's bitten for his stupidity, with the latter nearly losing his life, i have nothing against the man and admire what he is doing but i think there is a line and he has kind of crossed it. Anyway for anyone interested the snakes are:
> Peringuey's adder
> Rinkhals
> Puff adder
> ...


Yes me and my son watched this, it was interesting but i find him annoying to watch! it always seems a bit staged and think he shows off a bit too much!

I really like the other wildlife guy think hes called Steve Backshall he seems to have a lot more respect for the animals hes filming!


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

I posted a thread about a few of Steves shows yesterday, i think he comes across really well, friendly and not too eccentric. Did you see the part where Austin dived into the lake on a vine for the gaboon by any chance? I couldn't stop laughing. : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah but it's good to watch, and you can allmost 100% say they will have all the antivenom there and the best medical care to get to it before anything bad happens


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Austin Stevens really winds me up. I can't really explain what it is about him that I find so annoying, but he really gets to me.

Gimme Mark O'Shea anytime.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Most of the herpetologists and presenters on these types of show get on my nerves. These shows rarely show any natural behaviour, only defensive behaviour because some prat with a snake hook is trying to impress someone.

Stop poking that viper with a stick, and tailing a snake dosnt make you any cooler, and if i wanted to see a grown man dance round an angry snake id find an adder and a chav and tell them the winner gets some cider. Might even make some money betting on the snake...


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

To me its simple if you dont like them DONT WATCH THEM!!!
It really grips my s**t when people come on here slagging off this presenter or that guy.
But remember these are programs for entertainment not natural history, hence why a lot of it staged.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> To me its simple if you dont like them DONT WATCH THEM!!!
> But remember these are programs for entertainment not natural history, hence why a lot of it staged


I dont watch them, they suck 

Pissing off a snake isnt entertaining though. Not if the viewer has any intrest in them as animals beyond thier immediate 'scary' factor. 

If all you want to see is a moron tailing a snake, who may or may not get tagged, then by all means watch away...

Some of these guys (like S.Irwin) do well to enthuse the younger kids, but some just damage the already dubious views people have about reptiles. For the sake of 'entertainment' it just gets old, fast


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

So if you dont watch these programs or presenters how can you come on here and credibly slag them off, IMO if you dont watch these programs then you have nothing to base your argument on. im sure MADMARTIN could give you some info on Austin stevens


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Austin on t.v. and Austin in real life is not the same person. Behaviour like that sells, so I do not judge the person. If you want to see what he is really about, find a show called "Dragons of the Namib". Its a show he did all by himself and one of the best doccies I have ever seen.

On 7 deadly strikes:
The snouty bite. Austin has been bitten enough to know that that was a scratch and not an envenomation. It happens quite a bit  . So carrying on like a fairy is all for the benefit of the viewer.
The Gaboon. Finding a West African Gaboon in South East Africa? Yeah......
A Gaboon swimming in the river in broad daylight? Yeah.....
Black Mamba. On open ground miles from anything resembling a place to hide? Yeah....

All in all the show is not bad, and its informative. But his "idiotic" behaviour is to the benefit of people watching. People don't really watch the Attenboroughs anymore. They want to see the danger element and its what they get.
Look at that clown that wants to walk with lions. Initially the lions attack him out of fear. What is gonna happen when those lions, reputed man killers, lose their fear of man? But a guy trying to walk with them sells.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> Austin Stevens really winds me up. I can't really explain what it is about him that I find so annoying, but he really gets to me.
> 
> Gimme Mark O'Shea anytime.


 
YAY not the only one thinking that then i mean hes narley but come on you will never be steve irwin man so :censor: off


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> YAY not the only one thinking that then i mean hes narley but come on you will never be steve irwin man so :censor: off


I posted my previous response to kind of enlighten how things work. Whatever you may think of the man, he has done much to help with education and conservation of the reptiles we all love so much. Petshop herpers are always the most vocal when it comes to matters of conservation, yet their actions fight their mouths. Many herpers are like "Yeah this guy sucks and that guy blows", yet what have you done to educate people on the beauty of snakes? Nothing. So what weight does your word really have? How often have you left a cage dirty for a day or two before cleaning (and if you say "never" you are a liar)? 
And what makes you think that Austin writes the scripts? Does the research work etc? He is a face for a medium of education.

Everyone has an opinion, its what makes this world a great place. But if you choose to speak up, make sure your voice is an educated one.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> So if you dont watch these programs or presenters how can you come on here and credibly slag them off, IMO if you dont watch these programs then you have nothing to base your argument on. im sure MADMARTIN could give you some info on Austin stevens


Im not 'slagging' him off. Im saying, on his shows (that i have seen), he acts like an idiot around snakes. Im sure any professional (and most amateur) herper cringes when they watch his on screen antics. Fair enough it probably sells more shows, but if you acted like that around your hot stuff you would undoubtedly be bitten eventually. If i acted like that around my hot stuff at work, id be fired for sure.

Im sure Madmartin is right, and off camera he is a totally different person (as im sure if he acted like that around venomous all day everyday he would be dead) and im sure his professional work is greatly valued, however the time he spends on camera is of no more use to reptile conservation than a chocolate fireguard. 

I havent watched the dragons of namib, i will endeavour to find it and give it a try...


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

granted austin stevens does make you cringe sometimes with some of the things he does but along with steve irwin and mark o shea he has made programmes about reptiles and other animals fun for people to watch, years ago all you had was wildlife on 1 and other similar shows, these were great for information but abit boring at the same time, not something kids would want to watch, steve and co changed all this and brought animals that used to be shunned by most into the mainstream, i would imagine that kids and adults alike now know alot more about reps thanks to these people, i know his behavior grates on alot of people but just take a step back before you slag him off and think of the bigger picture here, btw martin great reply as usual


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you paul.



> Im sure Madmartin is right, and off camera he is a totally different person (as im sure if he acted like that around venomous all day everyday he would be dead) and im sure his professional work is greatly valued, however the time he spends on camera is of no more use to reptile conservation than a chocolate fireguard.


You are mistaken. Look at the huge increase in people keeping reptiles. Its from shows like that that awareness is raised.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

some people are such hippocrits! youll go out yourself and catch snakes and be like whooo how beutiful but when a t.v presenter does it hes a stupid idiot just pissing them off to look cool:whistling2:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I posted my previous response to kind of enlighten how things work. Whatever you may think of the man, he has done much to help with education and conservation of the reptiles we all love so much. Petshop herpers are always the most vocal when it comes to matters of conservation, yet their actions fight their mouths. Many herpers are like "Yeah this guy sucks and that guy blows", yet what have you done to educate people on the beauty of snakes? Nothing. So what weight does your word really have? How often have you left a cage dirty for a day or two before cleaning (and if you say "never" you are a liar)?
> And what makes you think that Austin writes the scripts? Does the research work etc? He is a face for a medium of education.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion, its what makes this world a great place. But if you choose to speak up, make sure your voice is an educated one.


I appreciate that he knows his stuff and certainly captivates you as a viewer but me personnally would rather see more of their natural behaviour rather than the behaviour they display when wound up by a man!

I see the attraction in what he does and full of respect for his knowledge, just my personal opinion is i much prefer the likes of Steve Backshall that is just as informative but a bit calmer... doesnt make me quite so nervous!

Same as Steve Irwin i used to watch him with one eye shut as he took so many risks! didnt surprise me that his life ended the way it did , i think he had a few lucky escapes! Sad he died all the same but i dont think it was surprising!

Im sure Austin Stevens is a decent bloke and he certainly has raised awareness so fair play to him (and yes im two faced so will prob still watch him.............from behind a cushion)


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

mad martin said:


> Austin on t.v. and Austin in real life is not the same person. Behaviour like that sells, so I do not judge the person. If you want to see what he is really about, find a show called "Dragons of the Namib". Its a show he did all by himself and one of the best doccies I have ever seen.
> 
> On 7 deadly strikes:
> The snouty bite. Austin has been bitten enough to know that that was a scratch and not an envenomation. It happens quite a bit  . So carrying on like a fairy is all for the benefit of the viewer.
> ...


 
I quite like Austin Stevens, granted hes an undoubted performer for the camera, but to his detractors I would say if you think you could do better than him then hey go for it. Lets see you in action and we can all post our thoughts on your prowess.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know this kind of behaviour is what draws people in and increases awareness and gets people interested but it's the wrong kind of interest in my opinion, more people will want to poke, prob and tail snakes and prove how cool they are by owning one and showing their friends while spinning it round and stressing it out than actually care for them and be educated by it's behaviour and in future work to conserve them, a lot of people don't see past the dramatics and pick out the informative side of things, i know this can occur because many of my friends who own snakes chuck them about, keep them in unsuitable conditions and see them as a status symbol. Give me David Attenborough any day.


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

what channel was this on and at what time?

i wanna watch it


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Firstly, MUSTANG if i had FRIENDS who threw there snakes around and treated them badley and kept them wrong i would try to educate them in correct husbandry and handling, failing that i would take them off them or as a last resort report them to the RSPCA (not that they would have a clue). by doing nothing you are endorsing there activity.
As for the whole TV show mullarky as i have said these are entertainment shows in the first part with an undertone of education, now im sure you have all learned something from the likes of Steve Irwin and Austin Stevens, and this is my point by making a show interesting for everybody buy placing the presenter in a dangerous position, rather than the few enlightend, more people are educated, and education is the starting point for conservation. These shows are not made for reptile keepers as such they are made for wide and varying audiences, if they were all made like a natural history/educational program the only people who would proberbly watch them would be a small number of reptile keepers and we should have an idea on conserving our reptiles, preaching to the converted in effect.
Cheers MARTIN i knew you would give an honest reply to the bad mouthing that had been done.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Firstly, MUSTANG if i had FRIENDS who threw there snakes around and treated them badley and kept them wrong i would try to educate them in correct husbandry and handling, failing that i would take them off them or as a last resort report them to the RSPCA (not that they would have a clue). by doing nothing you are endorsing there activity.
> As for the whole TV show mullarky as i have said these are entertainment shows in the first part with an undertone of education, now im sure you have all learned something from the likes of Steve Irwin and Austin Stevens, and this is my point by making a show interesting for everybody buy placing the presenter in a dangerous position, rather than the few enlightend, more people are educated, and education is the starting point for conservation. These shows are not made for reptile keepers as such they are made for wide and varying audiences, if they were all made like a *natural history/educational program* the only people who would proberbly watch them would be a small number of reptile keepers and we should have an idea on conserving our reptiles, preaching to the converted in effect.
> Cheers MARTIN i knew you would give an honest reply to the bad mouthing that had been done.


If these programs are not supposed to be about natural history then they should not be on Nat geo and Discovery in the first pplace then, they should be on something like sky one or alongside Chavs do the funniest things. I see where Steve irwin was coming from in his days, as as well as showing animals to the camera he was tagging and collecting data from a lot of his subjects as well as rescuing and relocating, but Austin was simply trying to get a strike pic by poking the snake. Don't you think it is wrong? And i would love to do something about the way some people treat animals but there's not exactly much i can do, imagine taking someones snake off them lol, for a start my Mum would kill me  i wish it was that easy i really do but i have enough on my plate .


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't get me wrong here, this was started as a light hearted thread to see what people's opinions of his approach to handling were, i respect everyone's opinion all the same and don't want to offend anyone, please don't take anything i say as a personal attack. And i don't want things getting out of hand in any way.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> *If these programs are not supposed to be about natural history then they should not be on Nat geo and Discovery in the first pplace then*, they should be on something like sky one or alongside Chavs do the funniest things. I see where Steve irwin was coming from in his days, as as well as showing animals to the camera he was tagging and collecting data from a lot of his subjects as well as rescuing and relocating, but Austin was simply trying to get a strike pic by poking the snake. Don't you think it is wrong? And i would love to do something about the way some people treat animals but there's not exactly much i can do, *imagine taking someones snake off them lol,* for a start my Mum would kill me  i wish it was that easy i really do but i have enough on my plate .


 
your first comment is very week these channals are not charities they are a business so along with there dead serious programming thay also have entertaining programs to get the punters in so to speak,

as for taking someones snake off them....I have! i ran an exotic animal rescue and have taken animals off people who had no clue in what they were doing, and by doing nothing about people who are treating an animal badly or neglecting it is only adding to the problem. sticking your head in the sand will not make the problem go away


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

so noone wants to tell me what channel this is on?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

lambengland said:


> so noone wants to tell me what channel this is on?


i believe it has been on animal planet recently


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

yeh i found it on google eventually... why don't they do online viewing... so silly... i wanna watch it...

4OD and BBC iPlayer FTW


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

lambengland said:


> yeh i found it on google eventually... why don't they do online viewing... so silly... i wanna watch it...
> 
> 4OD and BBC iPlayer FTW


 try you tube


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> your first comment is very week these channals are not charities they are a business so along with there dead serious programming thay also* have entertaining programs to get the punters in so to speak,*
> 
> *as for taking someones snake off them....I have! i ran an exotic animal rescue and have taken animals off people who had no clue in what they were doing, and by doing nothing about people who are treating an animal badly or neglecting it is only adding to the problem. sticking your head in the sand will not make the problem go away*




Although i think it's still wrong that they do so i see what you mean, i wouldn't mind a few channels full of educational programs though lol, or at least with a good balance of excitement and education ,programs that some people may find boring, could be like a side channel, like BBC 4, i look at these channels for this sort of program but i feel a lot of programs are centred increasingly around catching and showing off animals by stressing them and making them lash out and less about conservation and natural behaviour .

I take my hat off to you, i honestly wish i had the B***ocks to do something like that but unfortunaetely i don't, but i will have a chat with the people who do this, i do think it is wrong but find it difficult to raise the subject with someone.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

problem is in general snakes are fairly boring to most people. imagine a natural history program on a burmese python "and there he lays in the burrow of his last victim/ he may stay there for days even weeks untill he feels the urge to feed again .......and there he goes down the borrow looking for his next meal........." yawn click oooo gavin and stacys on.
as for taking animals off someone it helps if you arean 18stone ex football hooligan built like a brick sh*t house and 3rd dan judo with 9 years infantry experience or my missis....lol

i rest my case


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks 
I just always feel one should look at the bigger picture. Nothing is ever black and white. Which is why I mentioned "Dragons of the Namib", then one can see what he is truly capable of. 
I read a statement here that someone would prefer to see them in their natural environment. That's great and so would I, but we are already reptile lovers, so doing that is like preaching to the already converted. These shows, however much we cringe, hit the general public in a way they can relate. Look at what he does. It goes crazy and its this dangerous and that dangerous, so now he has your attention. Then he does the whole natural history bit, takes some stills to show it off, and calmly takes his leave. Now how does this help? "Well if that "lunatic" can carry on like that with snakes and not get dead, then surely they are not as bad as their reputation", says Joe Soap.
Remember that people fear what they do not understand, and knowledge dispels fear. I use the same methods in education during demos, I take an insane amount of risks. But the results speak for themselves. After an hour demonstration I spend three hours answering questions. If I did a boring, stale show, people would leave before I am done.
To educate you must always remember: people feel the need to be entertained. 
Kids remember the words of the Lion King or whatever by heart, but cannot recite a poem without practicing it over and over and over, and even then they make mistakes.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Austin on t.v. and Austin in real life is not the same person. Behaviour like that sells, so I do not judge the person. If you want to see what he is really about, find a show called "Dragons of the Namib". Its a show he did all by himself and one of the best doccies I have ever seen.
> 
> On 7 deadly strikes:
> The snouty bite. Austin has been bitten enough to know that that was a scratch and not an envenomation. It happens quite a bit  . So carrying on like a fairy is all for the benefit of the viewer.
> ...





leecb0 said:


> Firstly, MUSTANG if i had FRIENDS who threw there snakes around and treated them badley and kept them wrong i would try to educate them in correct husbandry and handling, failing that i would take them off them or as a last resort report them to the RSPCA (not that they would have a clue). by doing nothing you are endorsing there activity.
> As for the whole TV show mullarky as i have said these are entertainment shows in the first part with an undertone of education, now im sure you have all learned something from the likes of Steve Irwin and Austin Stevens, and this is my point by making a show interesting for everybody buy placing the presenter in a dangerous position, rather than the few enlightend, more people are educated, and education is the starting point for conservation. These shows are not made for reptile keepers as such they are made for wide and varying audiences, if they were all made like a natural history/educational program the only people who would proberbly watch them would be a small number of reptile keepers and we should have an idea on conserving our reptiles, preaching to the converted in effect.
> Cheers MARTIN i knew you would give an honest reply to the bad mouthing that had been done.


Completely agree with both of you to be honest.
I actually met Austin about 3 years back when he was down in bristol doing a book signing for "the snake man". He was extremely polite and very knowledgeable...he wasnt stuck up himself like i thought he would be,infact he was interested in the localities of scrub pythons i was breeding along with my viper boa breeding.

I completely agree with lee about the entertainment and education part.
People can say austin is crap and steven irwin is way better but am sorry how is jumping on top of a croc for often no reason at all any better? Personally i love them both and all these sort of documentaries....are the animals actually being harmed? ok they might be stressed slightly but its nothing compared to all the animals from the same location that have lose there habitat to defrostation and capture for importation into the animal trade. At the end of the day they are rasing awareness and interest for these beautiful animals. My actual job is to educate children from ages 3-16 in schools. I have a learning ojective i use called the "four E's"


education
enjoyment
excitment
entertainment
any teacher will tell you that both children and adults relate to subjects and learn better if you can fit all of these in. Alot can say Austin is bad but yet they still watch him....at the end of the day he has got alot of people interested into this hobby...and i can tell you now of over 300 children in stoke-on-trent that can tell you the difference between proteroglyph and opisthoglyph in snakes thanks to Mr Stevens


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

all you need to do is look at the shock worldwide that occured when steve irwin sadly died, it was a global event, why? because everybody from kids to pensioners had watched his shows and enjoyed the way he brought wildlife to them, now if that amount of exposure for animals that in previous years were always thought to be evil nasty creatures is not good then what is?


----------

